# مواد علمية لطلاب جامعة 6 أكتوبر



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام, أما بعد
إن المحاولات والإقتراحات للتطوير الدائم داخل الملتقى يظل دائماً هدف كل عضو ناجح وكل مشرف ناجح, حيث أنه كان من ضمن الإقتراحات هو زيادة دور الجامعة من الهيكل التدريسي ومن طلابها, وذلك بزيادة التوجيه والتوعية لهؤلاء الطاقم من أجل الإستفادة والإفادة من وإلى الملتقى
ولهذا كان من ضمن الإقتراحات هو توفير ما يتم شرحه من مواد في السكاشن بقدر الإمكان, هذا بالإضافة إلى زيادة المحاولات الجادة في دخول كادر التدريس من دكاترة أفاضل بتوفير ما يمكن توفيره من مادة علمية لهم.
ولهذا فسيتم بإذن الله توفير المادة العلمية بقدر المستطاع لقسم الميكاترونيات بجامعة 6 أكتوبر في هذا الموضوع بالتتابع إن شاء الله.
وفي النهاية أذكركم ونفسي وخاصة بأننا في الشهر الفضيل بأن العلم لا يمتلكه أحد سوى الله, فهو المعطي وهو القابض, وتذكروا قول الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم
بلغوا عني ولو آية 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو - خلاصة الدرجة: مرفوع ضعيف - المحدث: ابن عبدالبر - المصدر: الاستذكار - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/420 
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*Logic Design*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, يمكن تحميل مادة Logic Design بتاريخ 26/9/2007 يوم الأربعاء من الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/14503/1190827229.zip
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## yasser alieldin (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا صديقى واستاذى بشمهندس احمد......
واحب اقولكم يا جماااااعه ان اليوم الاربعااااء26-9-2007
هو اول يوم للبشمهندس احمد كمعيد فى الكليه.....وتقريبا اول سكشن شرحه كنت انا 
من طلابه..........وربنا يوفقه يااااااارب...وان شاء الله نكون كسبنا مهندس مسلم مصرى بجد...
وانا بصرااااااحه سعيد جداااااااااا
الف مبرووووووووك


----------



## مهاجر (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*خطوة مهمة ولك الشكر*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي أحمد جزاك الله خير ... 

جهد مبارك بإذن الله ... نسأل الله لك التوفيق ونشكرك على هذه الخطوة الإيجابية والتعاون بين ملتقى المهندسين العرب بكامل تخصصاته وأقسامه وبين الجامعات مهم ونريد أن نشد على يدك بالإستمرار .. ومن نجاح لنجاح بإذن الله 

أخوك 
ابو محمد 



م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام, أما بعد
> إن المحاولات والإقتراحات للتطوير الدائم داخل الملتقى يظل دائماً هدف كل عضو ناجح وكل مشرف ناجح, حيث أنه كان من ضمن الإقتراحات هو زيادة دور الجامعة من الهيكل التدريسي ومن طلابها, وذلك بزيادة التوجيه والتوعية لهؤلاء الطاقم من أجل الإستفادة والإفادة من وإلى الملتقى
> ولهذا كان من ضمن الإقتراحات هو توفير ما يتم شرحه من مواد في السكاشن بقدر الإمكان, هذا بالإضافة إلى زيادة المحاولات الجادة في دخول كادر التدريس من دكاترة أفاضل بتوفير ما يمكن توفيره من مادة علمية لهم.
> ...


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور استاذ احمد على هذا الجهد


----------



## ahmed-m (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الف مبروك يا بشمهندس احمد على التعيين والله فرحتلك اوي اوي وانت تستاهل كتير عشان انت على خلق عالي اولا ومحج للعلم ثانيا.انا احمد مدحت لو لسه فاكرني اتمنى ان اجد طريقة للتواصل المباشر معك.سلام يا بشمهندس


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*معمل Digital Interface Lab*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكن للجميع تحميل أول سكشن من معمل Digital Interface Lab من خلال الرابط التالي والذي عنوانه
Introduction to Operational Amplifiers - 27/09/2007
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/14503/1191020289.zip
كما يمكن للجميع معرفة تفاصيل معادلات المستخدمة في تطبيقات الــ Op Amp بالفلاش من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.eas.asu.edu/~holbert/ece201/opamp.html
وسوف يتم تحديث هذه المشاركة والمشاركة الأولى الخاصة بمادة Logic Design بالتتابع إن شاء الله, وذلك حتى لا تصبح السكاشن متباعدة عن بعضها.
وسوف يتم بإذن الله وضع الرابط مع تاريخ السكشن, وسوف يتم وضعه في نفس يوم الشرح بإذن الله
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم أخواني الأعزاء على كلماتكم الجميلة, جزاك الله كل خير يا
أخي ياسر
أخي مهاجر ( أبو محمد)
م.البغدادي
أخي أحمد مدحت
والله يبارك فيكم جميعاً, ويجعل أيامكم جميعاً سرور
يمكنك للجميع التواصل من خلال بريدي
[email protected] y a h o o .com
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## حسن نبيل (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي ومعلمي باش مهندس احمد 
وبدون اي نوع من المجاملات وبصراحة 
شكرا لك على جهدك الرائع بتوصيل المعلومة


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*تابع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
------------------------------------------------------------------------
المادة: Logic Design
العنوان: Octal and Hexa Decimal Systems
تاريخ السكشن: 3/10/2007
اليوم: الأربعاء
رابط تحميل السكشن: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/14503/1191698594.zip
------------------------------------------------------------------------
المادة: Computer Interfacing Lab
العنوان: Experiment 1 - Internal Impedence measurement of Operation Amplifier
تاريخ السكشن: 27/09/2007 , 2/10/2007
اليوم: الأربعاء و الثلاثاء
رابط تحميل السكشن: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/14503/1191698343.zip
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيكم و إلى الأمام دائما


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*تابع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
----------------------------------------------------
القسم: ثالثة ميكاترونيات
المادة: Computer Interface Lab
العنوان: 1- Op Amp at Load
2- Comparator
التاريخ: 4/10/2007 , 9/10/2007
رابط تحميل السكشن: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/14503/1191875324.zip
----------------------------------------------------
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## mohamedmousad (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الف مبروك يا باشموهاندس احمد وعلي فكرة انا معك في الجامعة اول ميكا وعايز استفيد من خبرتك وشكراأأأأأأاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس محمود زهير (15 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
-----------------------------------------
القسم:- ميكاترونيات
السنة:- ثالثة
المادة:- Logic Design
العنوان:- Addition and Subtraction of Numerical Systems
التاريخ:- 10/10/2007
رابط التحميل:- http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/14503/1193005347.zip
-----------------------------------------
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## ahmed-m (22 أكتوبر 2007)

ازيك يا باشمهندس احمد ربنا يكرمك على تعبك ده
نفسي اشارك معاكم لكن للاسف انا غير متواجد على النت بصفة دائمة
تحياتي ليك والى الامام دائما


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*خبر هام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, لدي خبر هام لجميع طلاب سنة ثالثة قسم ميكاترونيات في مادة Logic Design
يمكن لطلبة سنة ثالثة قسم ميكاترونيات وضع أسئلتهم وإستفساراتهم حول المادة, وسيتفضل الدكتور خالد سيف دكتور المادة بالرد على الإستفسارات مشكوراً, وجزاه الله عنا كل خير
وتقبلوا فائق إحترامي :7: 
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*Logic and Computer Design Fundamentals*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, يمكن للجميع تحميل مرجع
Logic and Computer Design Fundamentals - 3rd Edition
بالحلول من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=70904
وللجميع خالص الإحترام :20: 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*24/10/2007*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
--------------------------------------------------------------
القسم:- ميكاترونيات
السنة:- الثالثة
المادة:- Logic Design
العنوان:- Multiplication of numerical systems
Combinational Logic Circuits
التاريخ:- 24/10/2007
الرابط:- http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/14503/1193691315.zip
--------------------------------------------------------------
والله الموفق :5: 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## saad_3122000 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على جهدك الرائع :20:


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله كل خير*

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر ولكم التقدم هذا رائع


----------



## م المصري (20 يناير 2008)

معالي الدكتور احمد عفيفي 
لك تقديري


----------

